# Mulholland Motorcycle Vs. Bike



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

My apologies if this has already been posted. Does anyone know how these two cyclists are doing?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeebus! Is that for real? I can't believe there wasn't a fight.

Looks like it was right at the overlook on the Rock Store climb. The dude was probably more interested in his profile for the camera than keeping his eye on the road. Wattadoosh.

JSR


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know the area, but the guy that filmed this hangs out on this curve all the time and according to him this is the first time in recent memory that a bike has been involved in an accident on this curve.

I've put more miles on a motorcycle than I have in a car - it's not even close. Hell, I've put more miles on my bike than I have in a car. From going over this a few times, It's obvious that the motorcyclist was glancing to his left looking to clear oncoming traffic and to get as close to the apex as he could. His line going into the curb was off, but not that far off. 


He saw the cyclist at the last millisecond. Looking at his right hand, you can see he let off the throttle just prior, and I mean just prior, to impact and he never hit the brakes.

I've suffered a few accidents on my bike and motorcycle. Believe me, the fact that this guy is walking does not mean he's well at all (I know). Unless you're incapacitated, the first thing you want to do after getting hit is to get up. Hopefully someone will let us know how these guys are doing.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

we rode past this on Saturday after it happened. The EMTs were already on the scene and we just assumed another moto had gone down so we rolled on through and kept going. Crazy! I'd much rather descend Rock Store than climb it for this very reason. Actually, there are many blind turns on this stretch where I'm expecting to see a moto crossing the yellow into my lane. Its a relief to clear it and move on.

Here's more - the cyclist who took the big hit was visiting here from the UK. Welcome to California!!

Exclusive ?*What really happened in the Mulholland motorcycle crash that took out two bike riders | BikingInLA


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> Actually, there are many blind turns on this stretch where I'm expecting to see a moto crossing the yellow into my lane.


I've lived in this area for 45 years. I have learned that any crossing of the yellow line in the Santa Monica Mountains which is observed by a policeman will net you a very serious ticket. Any complicating infractions may very well result in jail time. DAMHIKT!

Mulholland is a destination road for weekend motorcyclists. By and large they don't bug cyclists, although I have been "buzzed" once or twice. Generally I really like to see them going fast, if they do it within the margins of safety.

The area around the Rock Store is just chock full of motorcycles, sports cars (often travelling in clubs), and bikes on weekends. As such it is the worst place to go fast, but with the previously-mentioned cameras it is also the most likely place to see someone doing something stupid. Of course what many people don't understand is that the prospect of getting a nice still photo to hang on your wall is not enhanced by going fast. It's much better to polish your bike and prepare a nice pose for the cameraman, then smoothly roll through the photo zone.

It is particularly unfortunate that the cyclist was a tourist. Can you imagine what he was thinking as he gets passed by George Hincapie and friends, motorcycles of every kind, and a lot of expensive sports cars on a beautiful SoCal day? He probably thought he had died and gone to heaven, then BAM. Lucky that a qualified doctor was coming up behind.

JSR


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for that. That clears up a lot of the unknown.


----------

